# construction jobs



## Alan2901 (Mar 23, 2012)

Hi guys,

I'm knew to the forum, and was looking for some helpful info.
my wife and I would love to move to the uae, we have visited many times at various times of the year and have fell in love with the place! I was looking for some info on how the construction industry is recovering and what potential job prospects are for 'site managerial' job roles. I have site manager experience with a particulary strong knowledge in curtain walling/glazing.
I know like everywhere dubai has taken a bit of a battering, particulary in the construction industry, but are things starting to move again? 
Also, could anyone give me some tips on what the best avenues are to secure interviews and ultimately, a job!! 
We are planning to visit in the next 4 or 5 weeks, and would really love to try and make it happen for ourselves.
p.s. my wife is a college lecturer within the beauty therapy and vocational courses, are there real job prospects for her?

many thanks


----------

